# Require Student Visa Information



## mohsinkh (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Zubair. I am from Pakistan. I am planning for going to New Zealand for studies. I have completed my college here in Pakistan and now I want to go to New Zealand for an under graduate course. I know the basic requirements for the visa that I must pass IELTS exam before applying visa. I want to ask about the financial statement which is mandatory for the visa. My girl friend already lives in New Zealand and she is citizen there. She is going to sponsor me. So my question is "Can I use her bank statement for my visa application?" If she sponsors me Embassy is obliged to provide me with a visa? Is her bank statement is acceptable by consulate? and how much chances are there to get a visa in this case? Please provide me this information.

Cheers,
Zubair


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mohsinkh said:


> Hi,
> My name is Zubair. I am from Pakistan. I am planning for going to New Zealand for studies. I have completed my college here in Pakistan and now I want to go to New Zealand for an under graduate course. I know the basic requirements for the visa that I must pass IELTS exam before applying visa. I want to ask about the financial statement which is mandatory for the visa. My girl friend already lives in New Zealand and she is citizen there. She is going to sponsor me. So my question is "Can I use her bank statement for my visa application?" If she sponsors me Embassy is obliged to provide me with a visa? Is her bank statement is acceptable by consulate? and how much chances are there to get a visa in this case? Please provide me this information.
> 
> Cheers,
> Zubair


Hi,
I see no basic requirement that you have to meet a minimum English Language level to be eligible for a Study Visa by passing IELTS.
It isn't one of the requirements that I can see.

Regarding funds, yes you can use your girlfriends bank account and she can sponser you (assuming she meets the sponser requirements), but you still have to prove that you have immediate access to these funds. 
Immigration must be satisfied that you have or have access to enough funds to cover your living expenses whilst studying in NZ.

No Immigration are not obliged to provide you with anything.
If you want to come and study in NZ, you have an obligation to meet the requirements and provide the necessary information, certificates etc to prove you are eligible.
If the information you give satisfies Immigration then Immigration will be only too happy to issue you with a study visa.

Good luck.


----------

